# folic acid - chromosomal abnormalities



## mama2j&t (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi,
Not sure if this is the best place for this post, but I'll start here. I am trying to investigate if there may be a link between folic acid deficiency and fetal chromosomal abnormalities. I have done a lot of reseach already - i have a son with cleft lip and palate and i have nutritional issues, we think it's linked. i have oodles of studies i have found. anyways, i have read that there are studies linking folic acid deficiences with down's syndrome (mercola has an article and there are many more out there). What i want to find out is if folic acid can be linked to other chromosomal abnormalities besides down's.

my sis just had a m/c at 14 weeks, due to turner's syndrome. i had the same thing at 12 weeks. no family history of chromosomal problems that we know of. we both want more kids. most '"mainstream" info says that chromosomal problems are random or genetic. i *wonder* if there can be a nutritional component to it. trying to find out info to back up my theory!

thanks!


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

You can do a medline search at www.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed -- looks like there is a lot of research on folic acid deficiency and chromosomal problems (as well as some types of cancer). Most of it is written in scientist-speak though!

The March of Dimes says there may be a link between folic acid deficiency and cleft lip/palate:

What Causes Cleft Lip/Palate?
The causes of cleft lip/palate are not well understood. Studies suggest that a number of genes, as well as environmental factors, such as drugs (including several different antiseizure drugs), infections, maternal illnesses, maternal smoking and alcohol use and, possibly, deficiency of the B vitamin folic acid may be involved.


----------



## mama2j&t (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks!!
i'll check out that link.

yes, i am aware about the folic acid - cleft palate link. my ob told me it was "random" i have spent the last year and a half doing my own research. on my journey i have found out that i have many nutritional issues and deficieincies which i am resolving.

i want to get my info in order before i present it to my sis. it is hard when doctors don't have this info - people are more skeptical.


----------



## mom2emerson (Mar 23, 2005)

A neotalogist I saw before conceiving my DD was very active in studies regarding folic acid. She said she is certain that increased amounts of folic acid before conceiving and during the first trimester significantly lowered risk of MC AND fetal abnormalities (I'm so sorry I don't remember exactly how much...it was alot more than what is in the prenatal pills) .

I'm sorry I don't have a link for you. She was with Kaiser in Santa Clara CA.


----------



## starfish03 (Mar 21, 2005)

I definitely think there are nutritional links to fetal development. I don't think modern medicine does enough to investigate the links between nutrition and how well (or poorly) our body performs. Most of the stuff I have read is off the mainstream. I'll be interested to hear what you find.


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

I know for a fact that neural tube defects are related to lack of maternal B vitamins, and a few minerals, but especially folic acid.

So Spina Bifida is linked to lack of folic acid. Folic acid apparently helps orchestrate the fast replicating cells during fetal growth.

I guess chromosomes are a little different, but then it is about the body's blueprint right?


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

There is also rumblings about a link between excess folic acid and autism (these are early and faint rumbings within the alternative health community - so I wouldn't chuck your vits yet).

It is true, however, that there simply IS NOT enough research out there on vitimins.


----------

